# Hilfe bei java.awt.Font



## swerflash (8. Nov 2005)

bin gerade bei Font  Wie ich verstanden habe, kann man damit Text formatieren , zb dicke, kursiv etc.

ich habe einen String "Test" und das will ich mit Font formatieren und das dick machen


```
g.drawString("Test", 100 , 100);
```


wie mache ich das?


```
Font.BOLD
```

steht für dick, aber wo soll ich das reinschreiben?


ich habe auch so was versucht


```
Font f = new Font("Test",100,100);
f.setFont(BOLD);
```

geht aber nicht

kann mir jemand bitte zeigen wie man das richtig macht?

Danke.


----------



## Oni (8. Nov 2005)

probier mal:


```
Font f = new Font("serif",Font.BOLD,12);
g.setFont(f);
g.drawString("Test", 100 , 100);
```


----------



## swerflash (8. Nov 2005)

Ok super, geht, aber habe noch paar Fragen.

Wenn ich zb mehrere Strings habe "Test" und "Test2" und ich möchte, dass nur String "Test" dick wird, wie kann ich das machen? Und was bedeutet "serif"?




```
Font f = new Font("serif",Font.BOLD,12); 
		g.setFont(f); 
		g.drawString("Test", 100 , 100);
		g.drawString("Test2", 200 , 200);
```

Danke.


----------



## The_S (8. Nov 2005)

Dann machste n neuen Font, der eben statt Font.BOLD Font.PLAIN erhält. Serif ist die Schriftart.


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Nov 2005)

Dann musst du eine weitere Instanz von Font erzeugen.
serif ist der Name des Fonts. Da könnte auch _Verdana, Arial_ oder_ TimesRoman_ stehen.


----------



## swerflash (8. Nov 2005)

Ok, super, so hats funktioniert.



```
Font f = new Font("serif",Font.BOLD,12); 
		g.setFont(f); 
		g.drawString("Test", 100 , 100);
		Font f2 = new Font("serif",Font.PLAIN,12);
		g.setFont(f2);
		g.drawString("Test2", 200 , 200);
		Font f3 = new Font("serif",Font.ITALIC+Font.BOLD,12);
		g.setFont(f3);
		g.drawString("Test2", 300 , 300);
```

aber ich musste für jeden String Font fx = new Font... schreiben, und wenn ich viele String habe, wird das bisschen zu viel, kann man das kurzer schreiben? "PLAIN" bedeutet normale Schrifft oder?


Danke


----------



## Oni (8. Nov 2005)

du kannst es kürzer schreiben wenn es sich wiederholt, sprich wenn 2 string den gleichen font benutzen:


```
Font f = new Font("serif",Font.BOLD,12);
Font f2 = new Font("serif",Font.PLAIN,12);       
Font f3 = new Font("serif",Font.ITALIC+Font.BOLD,12);

g.setFont(f);
g.drawString("Test", 100 , 100);
g.setFont(f2);
g.drawString("Test2", 200 , 200);
g.setFont(f3);
g.drawString("Test3", 300 , 300);
g.setFont(f);
g.drawString("Test4", 400, 400);
```


----------



## swerflash (8. Nov 2005)

Aha, verstehe  also wie mit Style Sheets und Tabelen im HTML, dort muss man auch alles einzeln formatieren.

Ok danke, habe jetzt Font verstanden, werde jetzt mit AWT und Swings weiter machen  :###


----------

